# Carlos Delfino



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Has anybody seen this guy play or know anything about him? Its obviously early to be talking about the nba draft but I was looking at NBAdraft.net's mock draft and they had the pistons selecting him at 25. I do have this info  on him.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

The following is the URL of his euroleague.net profile:

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BCV


My thoughts on the dude: he's been compared to fellow Argentinian Ginobili, but I don't really like that comparison.
He is a mostly a slasher that moves well without the rock and likes to penetrate when he has it. He is a pretty good one on one defender, much much better than Ginobili, and he is not as light as him either. On the offensive end, he does not have a reliable outside shot, plain and simple. He needs to work on it. His passing skills are also less developped than Gino's, but at least he plays under control.
However, it's hard to judge him currently as he is playing with one of the best Italian team (Skipper Bologna) that is very deep. It's clear though that he could be the man on a less talent-ridden team.
Hope this helps


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Stats in 11 Euroleague games:

30 minutes per game
10.9 points per game
50% shooting from 2 point range
28.2% from 3 point range: not a good outside shooter
1.2 Turnovers per game: not many TOs
6.6 rebounds per game: good rebounder for size

He's clearly a good player in that most rookies that go to the Euroleague don't start like he does or get 30 minutes of playing time. He is an above average athlete indicated by his rebounding stats at the shooting guard position or possibly at small forward. He probably is more of a slasher which is indicated by his good 2 point percentage compared to his low 3 point %. With the longer NBA 3, he undoubtedly won't be a great 3 point shooter there.
Clearly a 1st round pick when all is said and done.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

thanks for all the info guys...


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Any more info? Seems like NBAdraft.net is very high on him.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't be fooled by nbadraft.net, they usually overrate foreigners, but Delfino is good.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Can't say I disagree.

You should go set some people straight.... http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18067


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Don't be fooled by nbadraft.net, they usually overrate foreigners, ...


For example?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Bender I know you are close with nbadraft.net so don't take this the wrong way. I'm not claiming I know more than you guys do, simply stating my opinion.

Some examples of overrated foreigners IMO:

Anderson Varejao at 5 in 2003: I don't know what the fuss is about the guy : he's very active on the court for sure, but he's not strong, he does not really have any post move, nor a consistant outside jumper (his FT % is pretty weak). Frankly, I would take Okafor or even Collison above him.

Kosta Perovic at 5 in 2004: He has not shown enough offensive game to be considered a lotto pick this early. I'll give you that he can become a force on defense though.

Christian Drejer at 9 in 2004: I don't know it just seems to me that his teammate Matt Walsh is better than him and yet his draft stock is not as high, and they are both freshmen

Mickael Pietrus at 37 in 2004: This guy is Alain Digbeu all over again, he should not even be mentioned in a mock draft at this time.

Those are just the first and the most obvious to come to mind.

Again don't take it personnally, I am trying to be as objective as possible.

Any criticism welcomed


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> Anderson Varejao at 5 in 2003: I don't know what the fuss is about the guy : he's very active on the court for sure, but he's not strong, he does not really have any post move, nor a consistant outside jumper (his FT % is pretty weak). Frankly, I would take Okafor or even Collison above him.


We know that Nene Hilario was drafted with the 7th pick in last years draft. I followed both players for a long time, and Anderson is a better basketball player than Nene. He isn't strong right now, but you know what a month in NBA can do with someones body. He has an older brother that plays in Brazil, and he is VERY strong and for this reason a little slow. Anderson wants to play the 3, so he is very careful with it.

In Barcelona he can't show his real game, due to the limited minutes. And we can't scout him based in his stats this year. He isn't a bad shooter (he has 3 point range). You are saying his FT % is weak, but he only shot 19 FT (he had one bad night when he was 0-6). Did you see Anderson in the WC? He can be very good with more playing time. 

I won't say that he HAS to be the number 5 in the mock, because I don't know the other players. But he is a great prospect without a doubt.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

You make good points JG. Obviously you have been following him for a longer time than me so I trust you when you say he is a better basketball player than Nene (who, by the way, is the third best rookie after Yao and Amare IMO).

The reason I'm skeptical about Varejao is that, at the same age, Pau Gasol had a superior impact on the game and on his team, he already had good post moves and earned playing time thanks to his skills (I will give you that Barcelona was not as good as this year's team though). That's why I find it strange to see Varejao so high in the draft.

I'm not doubting he is a good prospect, actually I think he is very fun to watch, but in my opinion, picks between 15 and 20 are more realistic concerning his draft status.


----------

